# How much should I be saving



## jakearmitage (30 Aug 2009)

Ok, I have sorted out my debt problems got my loan re-structured cleared the credit card and overdraft and payed the dentist and chorus bills I owed so I am starting off at clean slate again , I was wondering how much do you think I should be saving this is my current take home wage and expenses list

1.take home 930 every 2 weeks

2.pay 110 euro on rent every 2 weeks

3 pay 178 euro on loan every 2 weeks

4.pay gym 45 euro a month

5.utility bill about 40 a month

Thats basically it I am very bad with my money and would like some advice


----------



## Billo (30 Aug 2009)

jakearmitage said:


> Ok, I have sorted out my debt problems got my loan re-structured cleared the credit card and overdraft and payed the dentist and chorus bills I owed so I am starting off at clean slate again , I was wondering how much do you think I should be saving this is my current take home wage and expenses list
> 
> 1.take home 930 every 2 weeks
> 
> ...



What do you get for the €45 at the gym ?  It seems very high.


----------



## jakearmitage (30 Aug 2009)

gym and swimming pool, i make good use of it


----------



## shoppergal (30 Aug 2009)

Well when you take your outgoings away from your income that leaves you with about 600 a fortnight. But you haven't budgeted for loads of things: food, transport, phone bills, going out, car expenses if you have one. 

Literally list everything that you spend money on and see what is spare each fortnight.


----------



## so-crates (31 Aug 2009)

Start small jake, don't try too much at once. So open an account and put in maybe €10 every two weeks and see if you are comfortable coping with it. After three months, if you are confident you can save more raise that to €15 and then give that another three months. It is a small amount I know but it is better to start small and build up gradually than to overstretch yourself to start with.

One important thing, take the savings money out first. Don't try to save "whatever is left over" - that rarely works.


----------

